# Batman V Superman May Be The Biggest Plot Twist Since Darth Vader



## Bear221 (Nov 2, 2015)

A new fan theory has emerged stating that Christian Bale's Batman will be the one we're getting in Batman V Superman and Justice League. The theory states that The Dark Night Trilogy and Man Of Steel are in the same cinematic universe. Thats why the 's' is left out in Vs in Batman V Superman. Signaling that this is the fifth movie in the Dark Night / Man Of Steel Universe. The theory also states that Ben Affleck's batman is really a character called Deathstroke posing as Batman. (This explains why Batman seems evil in the trailer) It says that at the end of the movie were going to get Bale back..







Do you Believe?


Read Up:  http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/batman-superman-fan-theory_562e1e99e4b0ec0a3894e595

And cast your votes above.


----------



## Veho (Nov 2, 2015)

Is this the same speculation that says the twist is that Bruce Wayne is not Batman in this version?


----------



## Bear221 (Nov 2, 2015)

Veho said:


> Is this the same speculation that says the twist is that Bruce Wayne is not Batman in this version?


Yes it is


----------



## The_Meistro (Nov 2, 2015)

This is Awesome! I would love to see Bale return as batman!


----------



## sarkwalvein (Nov 2, 2015)

No.


----------



## The_Meistro (Nov 2, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> No.


Why not?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Nov 2, 2015)

The_Meistro said:


> Why not?


For some reason I happened to hate Christian Bale as Batman, give me even Elijah Wood and I would be happier.........
Well, that last part was too much to be believable.

PS: And the "some reason" might be actually Nolan's fault, I hate the stupid one-liners he was made to say, like that "does that car come in black?" one liner from the first movie, eeek!


----------



## The_Meistro (Nov 2, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> For some reason I happened to hate Christian Bale as Batman, give me even Elijah Wood and I would be happier.........
> Well, that last part was too much to be believable.


I LOVED bale as batman. I thought the only batman he couldn't top was keaton's.
True. But you NEVER know what speculation is true!


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 8, 2015)

Isn't Ben Affleck already Batman? Da fuck?


----------



## Omegadash (Nov 8, 2015)

That sounds like BS


----------



## thanhtung0893 (Nov 14, 2015)

yes, i believe it. becauss i'm fan of Batman from a child


----------



## RustInPeace (Nov 14, 2015)

I kinda want to see Ben Affleck's ass get kicked, so I'm fine with him as Batman.


----------



## kelbiiz (Nov 18, 2015)

yes, i believe it! This is Awesome!!!


----------

